# Best primer for Sapele



## RichD1 (27 Jun 2021)

Making replacement casements for my bay window. What is the best primer and should I use a preservative first including the tenons before they are glued together.

Richard


----------



## Doug71 (27 Jun 2021)

Everyone has their own methods but I always use Aluminium primer on hardwood, it's spirit based so any following coats will also need to be spirit based.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Jun 2021)

I found aluminium primer liable to peel off hardwoods and ordinary white or pink oil based to be better.


----------



## RichD1 (27 Jun 2021)

I should have added that I have used 1-2-3 in the past and found it lacking outside. I also used Cover Stain for an outside window sill and then some Dulus Weathershield undercoat on top and it started to blister after a couple of weeks. Fl;aked off right back to the sanded wood underneath.


----------



## JonOuk (9 Jul 2021)

Shouldn’t need treatment if a good finish is used, it’s resistant enough on its own. Using a different product on the surface before painting can hinder the paint adherence.
I use an dedicated external, catalysed P.u from Sayerlack, super durable and fantastic finish.


----------



## RobinBHM (9 Jul 2021)

RichD1 said:


> Making replacement casements for my bay window. What is the best primer and should I use a preservative first including the tenons before they are glued together.
> 
> Richard



Joinery detailing can have a greater influence on the lifespan between decoration cycles than the paint itself.

3mm radiuses to all external edges: frame edge, sash edges, ends of fills and trims. 
Creating a V at joints of frame and sash
Avoiding water traps


I would also recommend end grain sealer.


----------



## Ollie78 (9 Jul 2021)

Tikkurila Otex oil based is the business, it de-nibs better than any other paint I have tried dries quick and is very good at stain blocking. Better than Zinsser.
I stopped using aluminium primer in favour of Otex ages ago, I find the aluminium stuff sticky to paint with.

Not sure its worth using the preservative on the tenons as they will surely be covered in glue.

Ollie


----------



## Doug71 (10 Jul 2021)

Ollie78 said:


> Tikkurila Otex oil based is the business, it de-nibs better than any other paint I have tried dries quick and is very good at stain blocking. Better than Zinsser.
> I stopped using aluminium primer in favour of Otex ages ago, I find the aluminium stuff sticky to paint with.
> 
> Not sure its worth using the preservative on the tenons as they will surely be covered in glue.
> ...



Ollie, what do you use/can you use over the top of the Otex? I do like Aluminium primer but as you say it's not the best paint to put on.


----------



## paintman247 (10 Jul 2021)

Sikkens waterbase external from symphony coatings, sirca external waterbase from Isf coatings, Milesi external waterbase from mylands, 2 coats of primer, sand and apply end grain sealer, 1 coat of topcoat, apply end grain sealer again and then a final topcoat, should last 8 to 10 years, or you go 2k Pu external from mylands, no primer but takes around 4 coats to get perfect finish, swap end grain sealer for a Pu sealer, before final coat again 8 to 10 years, I've tried all these systems and the best results are with the 2k Pu external from mylands.


----------

